# Consignment shop find



## Jjinwi (Jan 14, 2017)

i am new to this site but have collected bicycles for many years.  I became a Wheelman last year nd just found two gems at a local consignment shop.  One of my knowledgable friends identified one as a Gormully and Jeffery.  The other is a Star. I've never seen bikes this old outside of auctions or from club members.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 14, 2017)

Holy cow, the first one was cool and the second one is AMAZING!!!!!    I will own one some day


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 14, 2017)

The Highwheel bike is "splayed" real bad and will need repairing.  Those ram horn bars were common for G&J.

Pelletman is really knowledge on this stuff and I'm sure he'll chime in.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 14, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Holy cow, the first one was cool and the second one is AMAZING!!!!!    I will own one some day



Maybe this one!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 14, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## mike j (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice, nice scores, big congrats & best of luck w/ them. Welcome to the Cabe also.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice bikes and welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Junkhunter (Jan 15, 2017)

Congrats on the finds. Hope to meet you soon. Will you be going to the national meet?


----------



## catfish (Jan 15, 2017)

Great finds! Welcome to the CABE !!!


----------



## Jjinwi (Jan 15, 2017)

I hope to spend some time this year going to state Highwheel events, but I still work more than full time, so I doubt I'll make national. I have found that bicycle guys are a very friendly and helpful group.


----------



## pelletman (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd like to see more pics and serial numbers,  but the first one looks like a Gormully & Jeffrey American Champion c 1886.  The second bike looks like a Star Semi Racer c 1887


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice finds,Welcome to he cabe


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a picture of racer with his "Gormully" but it won't help you ( it's a racer ).

Here's a few for the "Star" though that are fun to look at and compare that I have in my archives.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 16, 2017)

Good Lord that's a hell of a consignment shop find!


----------



## pelletman (Jan 16, 2017)

Each Star in Bill's post is a Special Star.  The Star in the OP's post is a "Semi-Racer" Star.  It is essentially the same except for the spring that connects the main leaf spring to the frame.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 16, 2017)

pelletman said:


> Each Star in Bill's post is a Special Star.  The Star in the OP's post is a "Semi-Racer" Star.  It is essentially the same except for the spring that connects the main leaf spring to the frame.




I'm trying to find my pics of the "Semi-Racer" Star and also the "Racer" Star in my archives but can't find them right now.  These were the
ones that jumped out at me and thought they were pretty cool just to sort of compare.  I'll keep searching for them Dave and will post them
as soon as I can locate them. Thanks for pointing that out too.


----------



## pelletman (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Jjinwi (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the info and pics.  I will try to get to my storage building tomorrow and take more pics.  The data plate on the Star is legible, the G and J is not until I strip some overpaint. As far as being a great find it was, but I did pay a fair price to outbid two other people.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm sure you did!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 16, 2017)

What is a Consignment shop? A thrift shop?
And why don't we have any in Eastern Canada!!!!


----------



## Jjinwi (Jan 16, 2017)

A consignment shop does not always own what is being sold.  The shop received a commission on the sale but the family that owned them had to approve the offer.  The history is that their grandfather rode them in parades in the sixties and then stored them until he recently died and they inherited them.  They thought he bought them in the fifties.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 16, 2017)

You're going to love that Star. It looks like you could jump on it and treadle off into the sunset! Very important bike in the historical sense. Power was moved to the rear. No headers. Wheel size started to get smaller due to the "gearing" effect of the straps driving the hub. Very fast in the sprints because you can pedal as fast as you can pump the legs. You don't have to wait for the pedal to come around to add power. One size fits all. It was the most popular Highwheel Safety.  Post detailed fotos.


----------



## pelletman (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh, and post the wheel sizes too.


----------



## Jjinwi (Jan 17, 2017)

The wheel sizes are the Star 50" the G and J is 54" a little too big for me.
I attached more pictures. The serial number on the Star is 1003.  I don't see any visible markings on the G and J. As you can see in pictures the G&J has been welded. I also need to find a brake lever for the G&J.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 17, 2017)

I guess with the photo showing the weld explains why the G&J  is "splayed" so bad.  That bar should be able to be fixed no problem.

The back bone should run even with the wheel as shown on mine: >


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 17, 2017)

It looks like you've got a couple of great bikes there. What are your plans? Highwheel bikes can be "restored" often with nothing more than a can of Rustoleum Satin Black. It has a wonderful old look to it. 
Your two bikes are going to need a bit more than a can or two of paint, but well worth the effort. Since you are a Wheelman, you probably are already hooked up with the people that know exactly what you need. Both of those bikes were very popular, so examples of what is correct are abundant. Congratulations. Don't sell the Star!


----------



## pelletman (Jan 18, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> It looks like you've got a couple of great bikes there. What are your plans? Highwheel bikes can be "restored" often with nothing more than a can of Rustoleum Satin Black. It has a wonderful old look to it.
> Your two bikes are going to need a bit more than a can or two of paint, but well worth the effort. Since you are a Wheelman, you probably are already hooked up with the people that know exactly what you need. Both of those bikes were very popular, so examples of what is correct are abundant. Congratulations. Don't sell the Star!




No, no, no!  Try EZ OFF to clean the black paint off then clean it up with 0000 steel wool and Waxoyl. You can use stripper on the parts that were nickeled, bars, brakes, saddle parts, cranks, pedals.   New tires, new saddle.  It is an American Champion.  IT looks like someone added a piece to the backbone, probably should have Craig straighten that out.  They started using those bearings on the Light Champion in 1888, probably on the Champion in 89.  The bike needs to be gone through if you are going to ride it.  Make sure the bearings are good, cranks are tight, etc.  The right pedal rubber is available from Ron Miller in Canada.  The Champion was G & J's highest end bike until they developed the Light Champion.  It is a quality bike.  What is the size?


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 18, 2017)

Very good input. Was not suggesting he dip the bike in paint. Was suggesting a finish that, if wanted, was easy to apply, inexpensive, and had a very old look.


----------



## Jjinwi (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the detailed information.  The Champion is 54."  I like to preserve things so I am going to take your suggestions for the sympathetic cleaning and repair.  I also appreciate the closeup of the missing lever.  I think I can fabricate that.

Jim


----------

